# A question for wrestlers:  How come Greco and Sambo is not as popular in the USA?



## Freestyler777 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would think Greco is better than Freestyle, and Sombo better than Judo, but I could be wrong.  However, Sombo schools are very rare in the USA, and Greco is only done by a few wrestlers, unlike Europe where it is everywhere.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 31, 2007)

Because we're, as a culture, already so used to "rasslin' " (Professional wrestling) that to us anything else is boring, is my guess.


----------



## Wild Bill (Jul 31, 2007)

Real wrestling is not popular in the culture but everybody as heard of BJJ and the UFC. I can't swing a dead cat without hitting someone who is teaching BJJ. Finding a good legitemate wrestling instructor is hard. I have been exposed to catch wrestling and I was impressed with all of the ways you can cause another person to feel pain. Like most people I dont' have the money or time to seek out the real deal. 

Very few people know about the comic book Y the Last Man even though it is one of the best books on the market. Everybody knows who Superman is. If someone from the general public started looking for comics they would probably start out with Superman or Spiderman etc. because of the name recognition. It is an issue of popularity, knowlege and taste. Some people are fine with a box of wine from Wal Mart. People who know better or can afford more will look for a bottle of something rare.


----------



## Ella (Aug 1, 2007)

Gross, why would you swing a dead cat?

USA Judo is beginning a partnership with USA wrestling, and USA wrestling does have sambo included in it's programs sometimes... Maybe the wrestling and judo organizations teaming up will lead to more cross training, more students.


----------

